# New upper ordered



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

http://www.radicalfirearms.com/product-p/fu16-5.56m4-12fqr.htm did I do good? Everything is up to my standards but if you have experience with this company tell me if it is good or bad. I thought I would try it because it's based out of Houston, about an 1 hour and 15 minutes from me.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you'll be happy with your purchase. I have a Radical Firearms 7.62x39 upper I used on a recent build and so far it has been flawless.

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive heard mixed reviews on their products

but the price point is right,i wouldnt be afraid to purchase one at those prices.

especially if all i wanted was an upper to fit an existing lower just to have another caliber


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm taking apart my previous upper and rebuilding it for my dad. Gonna put a 20 inch barrel, yhm diamond quad rail etc.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------

